# College student researching how to improve the search for guides/trips



## George A (Nov 18, 2016)

Hello!

I wanted to introduce myself to the community here! I'm a college student at Indiana University in a business competition who is passionate about improving the search for great fishing captains. 

I'm interested in solving problems, such as 

1) how someone new to fishing searches on google for "charter fishing florida" and is presented with a few top charters, but isn't exposed to all of the different types of fishing trips and techniques and consequently misses out on the potential to find what may be most rewarding to them 

2) how an experienced angler wanting to catch Tarpon can quickly find the best captain who is renowned for this skill without having to reference multiple sources, buddies, and local bait shops. 

I want to make sure anglers always have great experience out on the water. I've been doing research with buddies up here and in FL, but am looking for more feedback about how anglers search for captains/charters from the greater group of Florida fishers. If you want to help out, the Google Form survey below asks 6 questions about how anglers search online. I promise it's not a scam, just a college student looking to learn. 

-George 
http://goo.gl/Ff59sk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Really? I get several call a week asking me if I want someone to advertise my Charter business for me. They all get mad when I tell them I am as busy as I can handle..... what exactly are you looking for? So, your looking to sell advertising?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

All you need to do to complete your story is tell your friends to join "PensacolaFishingForum.com
Everything your asking for is on this website.

And it's free


----------



## George A (Nov 18, 2016)

*Reply to relator*



Realtor said:


> Really? I get several call a week asking me if I want someone to advertise my Charter business for me. They all get mad when I tell them I am as busy as I can handle..... what exactly are you looking for? So, your looking to sell advertising?


Hi realtor,

I'm glad you're receiving plenty of clients. Thats awesome, its awful that people trying to help you out are mad that you are doing well. Petty, anyways..Yeah so more about me, I'm not looking to sell advertising at all, I'm trying to research how people search for fishing trips offline, b/c a majority of bookings for trips around the country still occur offline via phone or in person despite websites such as Fishingbooker, Share a Fishing Charter, etc. I believe that if I can learn more about how people search offline for trips, I can eventually create a tool which is modeled after this and arms consumers with information to find the best charter for them, not just a charter, like other online tools that seem to optimize for conversion rather than a good fit. The survey I'm trying to distribute is very brief, to encourage people to participate, but if you would like to chat sometime, I would enjoy a brief fact finding mission conversation to learn about your experiences both good and bad with online and offline booking. 

-George


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

real simple, if a charter capt. specializes in Tarpon, that advertise Tarpon trips. If the consumer wants to go tarpon fishing, then he/she will search "tarpon fishing" change the term "tarpon" with "redfish", "trout", "Tuna" whatever, then there you go. People search what they want to do. not really brain surgery.... they call because they want to talk to someone. I book all my charters with a phone call.... Dont overthink this....


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Here ya go George....typical post....typical answer. 

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2117986

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I fish with a Captain in South Louisiana once year, shallow water inshore. He does not advertise, other than word of mouth. He has three other guides in his service, so 4 boats total.

Those guys are always booked. We have to book 6 months in advance.
They have a house on the water we stay in for our annual three day fishing excursion.

The point I am making, some of the best guides do not advertise online. These guys I fish with can be found online, but they have no website, their Facebook is an unofficial page, they do pop up in business sections of the internet, if you search for them by name:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...ishnlane-aqua-huntress-south-louisiana-633017


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

BananaTom said:


> I fish with a Captain in South Louisiana once year, shallow water inshore. He does not advertise, other than word of mouth. He has three other guides in his service, so 4 boats total.
> 
> Those guys are always booked. We have to book 6 months in advance.
> They have a house on the water we stay in for our annual three day fishing excursion.
> ...


Delacroix?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

shrapnel said:


> Delacroix?



Happy Jack, Plaquemines Parish, right before Port Sulpher. 

Some do call it Port Sulpher, but I know better, it is Happy Jack where we stay and fish out of. 

Have trip there in three weeks, getting pumped up I am.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like you've created an artificial problem and now trying to find a solution. 

Is you major Political Science? Or law?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

60hertz said:


> Sounds like you've created an artificial problem and now trying to find a solution.
> 
> Is you major Political Science? Or law?


That's about the perfect way to put it.


----------

